# Things that drive you crazy in a shrimp tank



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Things that drive you crazy in a shrimp tank


Hair Algae
Blue Green Algae
Duck Weed
Malaysian Trumpet Snails
Pond Snail
Hydra
Planaria
All of the above
Other

Here's my top 5 list, #1 Hair Algae, #2 Duck Weed, #3 MTS, #4 pond snail,#5 planaria


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

cocopeds aka scuds, duck weed and pond snails in that order.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've had duckweed, frogbit, salvinia, etc. I don't quite understand why people find them annoying. I've found that they're pretty easy to remove when needed.

I'm having hair algae in my shrimp tank right now, and unfortunately neither the otto nor the SAE is doing anything about it. I'm considering getting an amano.

Most of the hair algae is pretty easy to remove, except the ones growing on my fissidens.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I hate my duckweed but keep it to keep water healthy.

Hate HYDRA omg....

Hate all the baby snails

and I hate water changes because the little guys always try to swim into my syphon lol..


But in the end with all the hate I have for so many things... my love for the little guys ourweighs it all


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

My Amano shrimp didn't really eat the hair algae. Also tried Otto and SAE but to no avail. I eventually re-did the entire tank! Hope you have better luck than I.



solarz said:


> I've had duckweed, frogbit, salvinia, etc. I don't quite understand why people find them annoying. I've found that they're pretty easy to remove when needed.
> 
> I'm having hair algae in my shrimp tank right now, and unfortunately neither the otto nor the SAE is doing anything about it. I'm considering getting an amano.
> 
> Most of the hair algae is pretty easy to remove, except the ones growing on my fissidens.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

razoredge said:


> My Amano shrimp didn't really eat the hair algae. Also tried Otto and SAE but to no avail. I eventually re-did the entire tank! Hope you have better luck than I.


That sucks. I already restarted this tank once, mostly to replace the substrate but also because there was too much algae.

If amano doesn't work, then I'll have to give Excel a try.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

I would advise against amano if you want it to eat hair algae it won't. It will grab food away from anything else before they get to it (used to grab whole wafers and go hide from my plecos) not interested in hair algae at all.

What worked really good for me was cutting down on light drastically to about 5 hrs I had it on for about 9 hrs and it was finnex planted+.
Had to pull the bigger parts out but then I noticed it slowly disappear on it's own, while I kept pulling bigger pieces out every few days. 
As my other plants grew and nutrients from the substrate were absorbed I increased the lighting and have it on for 2-3 hrs in the morning and 6-7 hrs in the evening now without hair algae coming back but it took over 6 months.
In deed it was a headache.

I have hydra in both of my tanks hate it but don't really want to treat it with chemicals so they have to stay.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

1. Hair algae
2. Snails
3. Scuds
4. Spilling water all over my floor
5. The fact that I didnt build racks all around my fish room reaching to the ceiling lol


----------

